# The new guy



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos, he's very handsome!.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

So handsome!


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow! He's beautiful! Such an adorable face. He looks like he's all boy, too. Congratulations! :smile2: How old is he and how much does he weigh? His coat is full and beautiful. Great photos...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pictures are really great, he's a good looking boy.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

He is so handsome. Same questions as Brodys Rockies.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Brodys Rockies said:


> Wow! He's beautiful! Such an adorable face. He looks like he's all boy, too. Congratulations! :smile2: How old is he and how much does he weigh? His coat is full and beautiful. Great photos...





4goldengirls said:


> He is so handsome. Same questions as Brodys Rockies.


He'll be four soon. It was kind of raining (misting) out when I took the pics so his coat is a little wet...
Yes, he is all boy :grin2:
Not sure how much he weighs although I picked him up the other day to put him on the table (to be brushed out a little) and he weighs more than poor Ms. Chunky Monkey (Pebbles) :|


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Such a sweet, young face. It's gotta bring a smile to your face just looking at him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is just so pretty! Can I say that about a boy?:laugh:

Are you a photographer? Your pics are all so good, really portrait quality.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> He is just so pretty! Can I say that about a boy?:laugh:
> 
> Are you a photographer? Your pics are all so good, really portrait quality.


Thanks for the compliment regarding the pictures. No, I'm not a professional photographer. I do have some higher end 'pro' gear that you wouldn't find at Best Buy or someplace, but not a pro. I've been taking pictures since I was a kid in the early 70's. My dad had a darkroom and it's just something I always liked doing. I have taken on jobs over the years and received payment, even a wedding here and there, but as soon as you start getting paid to do it, it's a job and is no longer fun.

Today with cell phones, using a real camera has become a chore :nerd:

Same with my other hobby which is furniture making. I make pieces occasionally on commission. Cabinets, tables, case work sorts of things. When I do, it becomes a chore then and isn't fun.  

The picture is Pebbles and Sandy being most helpful in the shop. 

Thank you.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow..congratulations...he is a very handsome boy!!! I love the pictures of him. Hope he settles in quickly.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

sophieanne said:


> Wow..congratulations...he is a very handsome boy!!! I love the pictures of him. Hope he settles in quickly.


He settled in instantly. Like he has always been here. The three girls get along great with him too.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Otter said:


> He settled in instantly. Like he has always been here. The three girls get along great with him too.


Charlie's Angels:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow!!He is gorgeous.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Otter said:


> Thanks for the compliment regarding the pictures. No, I'm not a professional photographer. I do have some higher end 'pro' gear that you wouldn't find at Best Buy or someplace, but not a pro. I've been taking pictures since I was a kid in the early 70's. My dad had a darkroom and it's just something I always liked doing. I have taken on jobs over the years and received payment, even a wedding here and there, but as soon as you start getting paid to do it, it's a job and is no longer fun.
> 
> Today with cell phones, using a real camera has become a chore :nerd:
> 
> ...


Well you have a talent with the camera. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Peri29 said:


> Charlie's Angels:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


Ha ha. Good one. I'm stealing it!
:grin2:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Beautiful! On an unrelated subject (and I don't mean to derail your thread) is that artificial turf??? We've been toying with the idea and even got 1 quote to have it installed.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

LynnC said:


> On an unrelated subject (and I don't mean to derail your thread) is that artificial turf???


No problem. That's one thing that makes this forum so good; sharing of info.

It is a product from ForeverLawn
Home | ForeverLawn Northern Ohio

We chose their product called* K9Grass*. It was installed 7/2014 and still looks new. *Best money we ever spent on our house*. Seriously, no more mud and dirty dogs! It's not cheap though. It's also a lot different than the regular astro turf stuff like you might find at a big box store.

The first link below shows details. In the pictures you can see how small our little backyard is. If you want to know what that small areas cost, PM me. 


I know *@Cathy's Gunner;* has it too. You might contact her also if you have questions.

Here are some threads about it:

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co.../303994-brand-new-mud-free-backyard-dogs.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/425041-pebbles-her-mom.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ion/409689-grass-alternatives-potty-area.html


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Otter, your boy is absolutely beautiful! Where is he from? He looks like a Shor'line golden. Stunning!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Otter said:


> Just a few pictures of the new guy.


Wow he’s gorgeous! Congratulations

My Lincoln, 10 yrs old and Bear, 11 mos old pictured


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey (May 29, 2019)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Natalopolis (Dec 15, 2018)

Such a handsome face!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Hes so photogenic, what a cutie!!!


----------

